# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Shrimp King salts from Dennerle

## AquaticQuotient.com

With shrimp continuing to increase their presence across the globe, and with an ardent fanbase prepared to spend what they need to keep them happy, its a surprise that a product as core as shrimp salts didnt become popular sooner, says Nathan Hill.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

